# My Pet is not feeling good, feeling heart broken



## Mohanraaj (Dec 21, 2014)

I am new dog owner, dont know what to do for his health issue. Last 2 weeks he`s suffering from diarrhea, i took to vet and they gave some medicine.
But no improvement, unable to work or eat. Because of his health problem.

Can any one can find this below picture. Thats his tail, where it swelling like brown colored water. Some says its a kidney or heart problem.

Plz help me fellows. Cant loose him, he is just 2yr 10months old.:Cry::help::help::help:

See this image:-


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

did the vet do a fecal?

and i'd thoroughly clean that area, gently. it shouldn't stay so dirty with fecal matter.

have you tried not feeding him his usual food, and over boiling some white basmati rice, and giving him a bit of that?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What food are you feeding him? And, is he drinking at all? You've got to make sure he's drinking, and drinking a lot when he's got diarreah. I see you say he's not eating, which is a concern. And, you've just got him right? So maybe he's having problems because of a sudden food change from what he use to eat. But, to be honest, I'd take him back to the vet, and like what Bett said, make sure they do a fecal as that will help identify what the problem is.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I would do like bett suggested, and get a fecal done at the vet to be sure he doesn't have any parasites. He may just need to be dewormed.

What is his diet been like? What does he normally eat each day?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I would recommend limiting his diet and maybe adding some plain yogurt or pumpkin paste to your dog's food to help him to digest his food better.


----------



## Mohanraaj (Dec 21, 2014)

*my vet says nothing can be done*

i have limited his meal. He love curd rice and vegetable salads. now we stopped giving solid foods and started giving liquid foods.

But vet says he swallowed some chicken bone. That can be true, because he doesn`t know how to bite a bone. But doctor gave time for his life, if he says alive today then everything can be okay. God is my last hope.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you giving him any meat or kibble? Dogs cant digest whole vegetables. And, as long as it was a raw chicken bone, he should be ok. To be honest, id try a different vet. Did he do a fecal?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. I hope that he starts feeling better and stops having the issues!


----------

